# Using An Airbrush..........



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Considering that we have so many talented modelers on this site. I'm sure that there are many of us, that would appreciate a section,catagory, devoted to the use of an Airbrush and all other forms of coloring tools.

Techniques, paints, mixing colors, maintaining equipment, and other, "Tricks of The Trade!"

I know we have a section on building, but we have so many other catagories that just don't get much action and I think an airbrush section would. Just my two cents


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jim,

Great idea ... I like it! Maybe a Painting / Airbrush section under the "Model Train Workshop" group. (I've always been intrigued with airbrush work, but I've never had the opportunity to try one on my end. A "look over the shoulder" how-to thread -- or section -- would be great.)

I thought maybe as a Moderator, I could create a section, but I don't see how. 

B&M, TwoRail ... maybe you can chime in here? If you like the idea, maybe new section?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I've got one...I've just never used it.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm looking forward to it, Jim---let's see what you can come up with!


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

I've been doing custom airbrush work for about 15 years. I do stuff as small as grafitti on an ho car, to I did a mural in a buddies garage. Most my work though has been custom motorcycle helmets. I think I may have some advise to give


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Dozer, that sounds great!
I'm just learning and need to know, "Everything!" 
Tried YouTube, but most of what I see assumes you know at least the basics. I Don't!

Thank,
Jim


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

Stillakid said:


> Dozer, that sounds great!
> I'm just learning and need to know, "Everything!"
> Tried YouTube, but most of what I see assumes you know at least the basics. I Don't!
> 
> ...


 I'll tell you the absolute #1 most important part about getting good results with an airbrush is the supply air. Sounds simple enough, but alot of people mess up here. You need good, dry, pulse free air. Especially if you are using an internal mix airbrush.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

also never forget to mix the paint well with just the right amount of thinner thats where i went wrong when i started.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm looking to get into airbrushing, I have never picked up an airbrush before. It seems like there's a lot of company's selling them, can anybody recommend a manufacturer or a model that is pretty good for a beginner. I'm just looking to paint and weather some locos that I have. From what I read so far I think I should be looking for a dual action, gravity fed, internal mix airbrush. Does that sound about right?

I'm not looking to invest a lot of money into something I may not be good at/enjoy doing...but on the other hand I don't want to go cheap and get something that doesn't perform well or an airbrush that I grow out of in two months. 

Thanks for any info!!


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

Bman said:


> I'm looking to get into airbrushing, I have never picked up an airbrush before. It seems like there's a lot of company's selling them, can anybody recommend a manufacturer or a model that is pretty good for a beginner. I'm just looking to paint and weather some locos that I have. From what I read so far I think I should be looking for a dual action, gravity fed, internal mix airbrush. Does that sound about right?
> 
> I'm not looking to invest a lot of money into something I may not be good at/enjoy doing...but on the other hand I don't want to go cheap and get something that doesn't perform well or an airbrush that I grow out of in two months.
> 
> Thanks for any info!!


 Badger are good quality, low investment airbrushes. they are very easy and inexpensive to get replacement parts for. As far as what "type" of airbrush, that is a little tougher of a question to answer. The dual action airbrushes are by far the most difficult to learn on let alone to master. The opposite spectrum of that is an external mix, single action brush. Very easy to operate, but not as precise to use. 

I'd recommend for a serius beginner to pick up a single action, internal mix airbrush with at least 2 different needles and seats (Paasche makes an excellent one) AND an external mix, single action airbrush for large covering jobs ( base coats, primer, clear coats etc...). You can get both of these for under $40 total. Then of course you need to get your supply air and filters. Which, as a reminder, the filters are the SINGLE MOST IMPORTANT TOOL of an airbrush system!


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

I use a Paasche VLS dual action airbrush. I love it. I need an airbrush to paint aircraft camo schemes.

I've been airbrushing aircraft for about 15 years and I always learn something new everytime I use it.

I highly recommend getting one if you plan on custom painting your trains:thumbsup:

Cheers, Ian


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

A little bit of my work,

















































Hope you like them,

Dozer, I'd like to see some of your stuff:thumbsup:


Cheers, Ian


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

imatt88 it looks like you images did not get added to the page properly

Aaron - re-newbie


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Primer?*

I have several pieces(plastic & metal), that have been primered with Rust-Oleum Enamel Primer. Do I have to strip them down again or can the primer be used with other types of paint? 

There's so much to learn. I went to the library and had them bring in a book on airbrushing. The title is, The Complete Airbrush Course. As I opened and started to read the book and look at the photos, I was struck by how unlike what I'd seen in videos on the net were like. I checked the date it was published, 1989 Now you know how far out in the boonies I live!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jim,

I haven't forgotten your "Sticky" painting section request. I don't have "the power" for creating stickies, just yet ... but coming soon, I hope. The powers-that-be are looking into it. :thumbsup:

Remind me down the road, if I forget.

TJ


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi guys, havent been on here in a while.

I have 3 Airbrushes and have more than 20+yrs of experiance.

Here is a Caboose I did, and lightly weathered a while back...


Kevin


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice. Is that lettering decal? I see no sign of typical decal clear-margins. It almost looks like you stenciled the graphics?

TJ


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Kevin, very nice work! I have the same question about the lettering. I've been reading and watching videos where a "layered technique" is used. Could you share your process?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Hay Kevin,
Hope all is well up there in the foothills. I am wanting to learn to airbrush. I have two of them now and a small compressor.


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*Air Brush video*

Does anyone know of a video that is available for learning how to use an airbrush?

My wife has an airbrush and a small compressor that has not bee used for 20 years

Thanks to all 

windy and snowy in MN


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Poop, my pics disappearedhwell:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

imatt88 said:


> Poop, my pics disappearedhwell:



Poop:laugh:


Put them back in?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

It is a shame this thread died, no airbrush section for us 

I have questions though 
1) I want to weather rolling stock in N and HO scale. Do I need a compressor that has an air tank or is a standard cheap 1/8 HP unit fine to use?
2) What type of brush should I use (single or double action) (gravity or jar feed)?
3) What size tips/needles would I need or would an adjustable tip suit my needs better. 
I would appreciate any help. When it comes to art I am so clueless

I'm thinking a cheap 1/8 unit with a single action, gravity feed suits my needs from what I have found yahooing. I'm afraid of getting the air pulses from not having a pressure tank. Then again it seems no pressure is really being used, watching videos. Most vids are great at how to but fail with what equipment to use.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I really prefer to weather using powders. If you don't like how it looks, you just wipe with a wet rag and start over. Once you like the look you simply put a thin coat of clear (dullcote) over the top to lock it in.

I haven't had the cajones to go at any of my rolling stock with an airbrush yet. Not sure that I will.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

dozer said:


> I've been doing custom airbrush work for about 15 years. I do stuff as small as grafitti on an ho car, to I did a mural in a buddies garage. Most my work though has been custom motorcycle helmets. I think I may have some advise to give





dozer said:


> I'll tell you the absolute #1 most important part about getting good results with an airbrush is the supply air. Sounds simple enough, but alot of people mess up here. You need good, dry, pulse free air. Especially if you are using an internal mix airbrush.





dozer said:


> Badger are good quality, low investment airbrushes. they are very easy and inexpensive to get replacement parts for. As far as what "type" of airbrush, that is a little tougher of a question to answer. The dual action airbrushes are by far the most difficult to learn on let alone to master. The opposite spectrum of that is an external mix, single action brush. Very easy to operate, but not as precise to use.
> 
> I'd recommend for a serius beginner to pick up a single action, internal mix airbrush with at least 2 different needles and seats (Paasche makes an excellent one) AND an external mix, single action airbrush for large covering jobs ( base coats, primer, clear coats etc...). You can get both of these for under $40 total. Then of course you need to get your supply air and filters. Which, as a reminder, the filters are the SINGLE MOST IMPORTANT TOOL of an airbrush system!





Xnats said:


> It is a shame this thread died, no airbrush section for us
> 
> I have questions though
> 1) I want to weather rolling stock in N and HO scale. Do I need a compressor that has an air tank or is a standard cheap 1/8 HP unit fine to use?
> ...



Dozer answered some of your questions in this thread.

Edit,
I would like reviews on the best type of compressor to use too.

Dozer? Do you have anymore tips?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Ed and sstlaure
I'm not to worried about messing stuff up. I would play around for a long time first. The power looks good on HO stuff but looks fake on the N scale IMHO.
I've really been reading into this stuff. It seems as with everything else, one gun and tip will not do all things well. I think I'm going to try this one, reviews all seem good and the prize is not bad.








Between the two tips (.38 and .66mm) I should be able to put paint on something besides my fingers. If I need a finer tip I can still get the .25 (which seems more for ink anyway)
Picking a compressor has be worried though. I need to find a local shop that has some to look at. I was thinking a 50 dollar HaborFreight model would be fine. I'll just throw this on the side burner while I do some more research. A 150 to 200 bucks for a name brand compressor is steep and even worse if I don't like it.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

When I started with airbrushing I didn't want to invest in another compressor, I already had a 2 stage 500 gal in the shop and 3 pancake portable compressors.
So I got a water trap and filter and a good regulator and away I went. The advantage to this method is that the compressor usually never ran during a air brushing session, a real plus when the wife is snoozing on the other side of the wall!! and no pulses of air!:thumbsup:
You can pic one up used or new at stores like Home Depot for cheap,
The new type of compressors use no oil and that's a real advantage when doing small fine work!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sean,

I haven't ventured into airbrush work (yet???), but I do have a Porter Cable compressor that I used with my nail guns, etc.

When you say that you hooked up a "water trap and filter", can you elaborate and/or show a pic of what that means / where that goes? (Admitedly, I'm a but clueless when it comes to air accessories.)

Thanks!

TJ


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

the water separater would go in the supplie line to your air brush so as not to contaminate your paint

sorry no picture


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep have 3 Porter Cable compressor's that I used for contracting work. Now one of them is the air brush compressor.
Regulator and filters look like these, you can get them at Homedepot, Lowes and other hardware stores for fairly cheap.
Bowl filter, Water separator 







Bowl filter, Water separator 







Filter and regulator together, Good choice, Get a gage to go in the side.







Inline Regulator 







Air compressor connects to filter then regulator to air gun.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ton, Sean,

Awesome .. that's great help!! I appreciate the info / pics / details. As I mentioned, no air brush on my end ... but I do have that nice Porter Cable compressor, so it's tempting ... especially now that I know it's possible to rig it to filter out water. I wasn't aware of that prior.

One extra question, if I may ...

I'm running nail guns at 120 psi. What kind of pressure are you using to run the air brush? Is that why a "fine tune" regulator is needed?

Many thanks!!!

TJ

For future SEARCH info:

Air compressor filter
Air compressor water separator water trap
Air brush filter


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

That was the same thing I was thinking. I used to have a 60 gal garage compressor and a 2.5 twin tank portable unit. If memory recalls correct I could only drop pressure to around 60 psi. Depending on the airbrush, most seem to run best with 10 - 20 psi. 
I guess it would feasible to change out the regulator! It sure sounds expensive to get one that dials from 1 to 120 psi. You would need supper low for a pen and full power to run a coil gun.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh I for got to mention if you drop the air presures on the compresser via the built in regulator, then you add a second mini regulator after that you can drop the pressure to 2 to 10 lbs which is perfect. You can also get a cheap inline spray filter if your only going to do some quick paint jobs.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

NIMT.COM said:


> Oh I for got to mention if you drop the air presures on the compresser via the built in regulator, *then you add a second mini regulator after that you can drop the pressure to 2 to 10 lbs* which is perfect. You can also get a cheap inline spray filter if your only going to do some quick paint jobs.


Now that is just brilliancy at it's finest. I would have never thought of that one. Thanks NIMT :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Xnats,
You are welcome. I love to pass along my tid bits of info to save us all a little of $$ here and there!


----------

